# Epic WRC video



## Urwrstntmare (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=6e7_1325373301


----------



## hondamnit (Jul 5, 2009)

i dont think i have ever seen a wrc highlight vid with so many wrecks from a single season


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

crazy video. i can only imagine being in one of those things..


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

That vid is awesome!! :beer: I love the part where he almost hits the tree!


----------

